# No power to my coil



## 74 710 Wagon (Feb 27, 2009)

Almost finished restoring my 710, but there is no power to my coil. Just replaced the ignition switch. Before I replaced the switch I could keep the engine running by holding the old switch just out of the start position, but now with the new switch as soon as i disengage the starter the engine dies. Sure could use some ideas. Tomorrow morning i will run jumper to coil from battery to see if it will run. From reading the schematics it appears there may be a couple of relays in the circuit. Bad relay? No power to the resistor either. Same circuit I think. Thanks in advance to anyone who might lead me in the right direction.

JLB


----------

